# ?? Aldi clothing sizes



## buzzy-beans (26 Sep 2017)

As a lot of you will know the next special offer promotion at Aldi for cycling associated clothing and bits and bobs starts this Thursday 28th Sept.

I will be there at my local store waiting for the doors to open as I need to buy some clothing.

The reason for my post is to ask those who know how large or small are the sizes of Aldi clothing? Normally I will wear XL top half clothing because of my very wide shoulders, however I don't have a large gut and my arms are quite short, so how are their tops cut.
Then my waste is a 36 with a normal clothing inside leg measure of 29, however my leg muscles are dare I say very muscular.......... so what size leggings should I go for?

Normally when buying clothing I will always go to the fitting room before splashing the cash, but of course at Aldi no one is afforded the luxury of trying anything on, so your help and assistance will be greatfully received.

Many thanks


----------



## pclay (26 Sep 2017)

You can normally try the jackets on in store. Just put one on whilst you are stood in the isle. Obviously put it on over your tee shirt.


----------



## vickster (26 Sep 2017)

They do returns presumably so you can buy and then try at home, return if no good (try shorts on over clean underwear)


----------



## midliferider (26 Sep 2017)

I use Aldi cycling cloths. Their jackets, base layers and shorts are good quality and fit for the price. Bibs are not so good.
I have tried tops in store
Shorts, leggins etc, try it at home and if not good enough return to store.


----------



## lazyfatgit (26 Sep 2017)

I’ve found the Aldi clothing sizing compares with my Endura and Gore stuff. The Netti brand they sell here in NSW is comfy for me in xl. Definitely relaxed fit rather than race cut. Some of the Italian stuff I need xxl to accomodate my spare tire.

Never tried the leggings or trousers.


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Sep 2017)

Many thanks for all of your help.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2017)

I have just purchased the merino armwarmers and very pleased with those. The waterproof socks with merino are good but sizing is small - I am a size 8 and bought the size 6-8. I'll be going back for the 9-11 size as the 6-8 are tight on the toes and will make my feet cold. 

Also bought three pairs of glasses. Nice comfy fit and great value for me. I regularly lose glasses and there's no point in spending lots of cash on them.


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Sep 2017)

I have just spent a slightly eye watering £137.

I am well pleased with the quality and fit of the various merino wool vests, jacket and leggings as well as the waterproof trousers, the tyre pump and the rechargeable lights all of which are excellent.

However I am not at all pleased with the leg or arm warmers so they will be going back! The arm warmers I bought were supposedly large size and yet I couldn't even get the reflective lower section over my hands which although they are wide, they are not by any stretch of the imagination big........ And as for the leggings, I decided to buy the medium size version because of my leg length, however I couldn't even start to get the lower reflective section of the leggings over my calf muscles.


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)

Not sure about this latest kit but my Aldi bought XL Hi Vis rainjacket fits a treat and I am a 'regular' XL size.
Probs best to try it on though. New cycling kit is in Aldi from today Thursday 28th Semptember according to an ad in today's paper. It'll shift fast going off last time.


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Oct 2017)

Since I was working on Thursday I ordered some bits online which arrived yesterday.
The Bikemate light set (not the individual lights) are very good: the front is a Lezyne microdrive copy which, compared to my Blackburn 700 seems to be somewhere around the 300 lumen mark (I'm guessing here), and the rear is a Moon Crescent rip off.
Leg warmers - don't like them, not even tried on!
Merino windstopper jersey [for my son] - very slim shaped, but fits him beautifully with just enough room for a thin base
(bought large, he's a very athletic 40-42"). If it had a colour contrasted armband you could mistake it for a Rapha!
Merino baselayer - very nice but wouldn't go near me. I bought the largest size in the hopes that it might stretch but it doesn't reach below my belly!
The 5.99 pump is ok for the money but I'll be keeping the receipt safe!

So, a mixed bag, kinda what you'd expect, really. That merino jersey is really nice though, shame they didn't make one my size


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Oct 2017)

If you look on the Website, there is a "size chart" which gives the (S)mall, (M)edium ... etc size codes in metric and imperial (eg 40-42" chest). Also, on most, if not all of the items I have bought, the equivalent size chart has been printed on the packaging.

Despite what I said above, my wife recently (ie 28th Sept) cycling leggings, but, on getting them home, decided they were too "snug", the store changed them, absolutely no quibble.

I have purchased items online, by pre-ordering, in my experience, their delivery service was brilliant, with goods arriving in advance of the 3-5 working days quoted. If you buy online, and, you are not happy with item(s) you can return to any store for a refund.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Oct 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> I couldn't even start to get the lower reflective section of the leggings over my calf muscles


----------



## Apollonius (4 Oct 2017)

I bought the base layer. Very pleased with it. Excellent wicking and well made. Came up quite small, but the sizes are on the packet.


----------

